# MOVED: Clearing CUSTOMS Split from:  BOOT REGULATIONS:



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2015)

This topic has been moved to The Canadian Military due to its generic CAF nature.

http://Army.ca/forums/threads/121433.0


----------

